# now for your amusement...the smallest collection in the world!



## spencoh (Jun 5, 2006)

it all put away


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 5, 2006)

No not funny at all. I think you have a pretty kool collection... im like you. i dont have very much mac but like they all told me "we all started out the same way" so it makes sence... you got some cool shadows  tho


----------



## spencoh (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_No not funny at all. I think you have a pretty kool collection... im like you. i dont have very much mac but like they all told me "we all started out the same way" so it makes sence... you got some cool shadows  tho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks
i dont have much but i make good use of it all


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 5, 2006)

*Hey...Now some people have just HUUUUUGE collections.   The way I see it...it's not much good to have all that schtuff if ya don't use it, anyway!!!*

*IMO, it's better to have just a few things that're well-used, than have a whole pile ya don't use~*

*I think you've got a good thing going there, girly!!8) *


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Hey...Now some people have just HUUUUUGE collections.   The way I see it...it's not much good to have all that schtuff if ya don't use it, anyway!!!*

*IMO, it's better to have just a few things that're well-used, than have a whole pile ya don't use~*

*I think you've got a good thing going there, girly!!8) *_

 
I couldnt agree more! I got sooooo much more use out of my products when I had less. I have stuff now that I havent looked at in a year! But this a great sized collection w. great quality as well! YAY for great MU collections!


----------



## spencoh (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I couldnt agree more! I got sooooo much more use out of my products when I had less. I have stuff now that I havent looked at in a year! But this a great sized collection w. great quality as well! YAY for great MU collections!_

 

woohoo i dont feel so bad about it anymore hahahaha thanks girlies


----------



## Dawn (Jun 5, 2006)

Awwww...  that is not small at all hon!
That is a very nice collection


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Sabine (Jun 8, 2006)

aw, that's hardly tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you have some great stuff (and it's quality that matters most, anyway).


----------



## xdark (Jun 12, 2006)

right that's small  im so newbie to makeup, i have like 2 make up things  two! -.- they're not very good either >_< or i just suck at using them =[


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Cute stash!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

that is not a small collection


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats like the same size as mine....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you own more MAC than me haha...


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

good collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make good use of all that stuff as well, you always look hella good, so no worries!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Nope that isn't the smallest...my collection has less than yours!


----------



## MCninja (Nov 1, 2006)

hey, yours is bigger than mine!


That sounds...maybe not so good.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you like the Jessie's girl pigments? I have the dark red one, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

lol
yours is bigger that mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## kymmilee (Dec 23, 2006)

i LOVE those kleankolor palettes. i have the one you have and an even prettier one! i'm so sad because the store i got them at closed down :[


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

That is a great collection!  I love the vivid colours.  Seriously fun.  

I have seen some of the photos you posted doing makeup.  You look like you enjoy it and that is what counts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW you got some talent, hon!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 24, 2006)

you have mad talent...  you rock the things you have some people have huge collection and still dont rock it like you..lol


----------

